# New Whiskey



## zanes_antiques (Jun 22, 2007)

Got this at an auction.
https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s49/zanes_antiques/economy1.jpg


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 22, 2007)

Cool label & bottle. Looks in great shape.


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 25, 2007)

Zane,
 Nice, very nice labeled whiskey.
 Where did you pick this one up?
 Please, don't tell you got for a song. Labeled whiskeys as good as that one are hard to find.
 Stinger


----------



## logueb (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice find Zane, Also that's a great illustration  if you ever want to make your own still, just look at the label.  Appears to be a copper kettle and stainless steel condenser. Not that I know anything about stills.[]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks Stinger and Buster,
    I got it at an auction for a couple of bucks. Thought the label was cool.


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 26, 2007)

Zane,
 What a deal!!!!!!!!
 I told you not tell me that you got it for a song.
 Excellent buy.
 Stinger


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 27, 2007)

Good to see you back posting. I'll take all compliments I can get from you!
    How about showing some of the new members a few photos of your "Stockpile" of Early Squat Sodas. There's got to be a few recent aquisitions you're proud of.


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey Zane,
 That really is a very nice labeled whiskey and for a couple of bucks. You really made out on that one.
 I have had a boat load of bottles to restore and tumble that have been sitting in boxes for years. 
 I am finished up with with the state's restoring Hawaian bottles contract, so I am just starting to do ours.
 I have been working on our food bottles and Hawaiian hutches that we have collected over the years, but not concentrating on any sodas or mineral waters (I am finding many duplicate sodas that we didn't know that we had).
 So these are usually yawners for most collectors to see, not very interesting. I finished up all the pontiled mustards that needed cleaning, working on the sauces now.
 Anything new in the soda dept won't be cleaned for awhile.
 So, you'll have to keep the eye candy coming by posting your finds. Which always amazes me with the variety of bottles you keep posting.
 Stinger


----------

